# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Verwijderen van eierstokken - Artikel

## Leontien

*De belangrijkste redenen voor het verwijderen van de eierstokken kunnen zijn:* 
1. Het verminderen van de kans op eierstokkanker.
In dit geval zullen behalve de eierstokken ook de eileiders verwijderd worden. Deze "preventieve maatregel" vindt doorgaans plaats bij vrouwen die een sterk verhoogd risico hebben op de ontwikkeling van eierstokkanker. Dit verhoogde risico bestaat bij vrouwen bij wie een DNA-afwijking is gevonden of bij vrouwen waarbij eierstokkanker in de familie voorkomt en die een erfelijke vorm lijkt te zijn.
2.Als behandelingsmethode bij borstkanker. 
In dit geval zullen doorgaans alleen de beide eierstokken worden verwijderd. 


*De gevolgen van het verwijderen van eierstokken* 

*De hormoonhuishouding* 
Als u nog niet in de overgang bent, betekent de ingreep dat u _plotseling in de overgang_ komt. Dit is vaak een moeilijk te verwerken situatie in een periode dat al zoveel van uw emotionele en psychische draagkracht wordt gevraagd. Overgangsklachten zijn niet bij iedereen dezelfde en kunnen erg wisselend zijn. Het meest op de voorgrond staan de klachten van opvliegers en (tijdelijke) veranderingen van uw stemming of humeur. 

Omdat de kans op _botontkalking_ kan toenemen, worden lichaamsbeweging en een gevarieerd dieet met ruime kalktoevoer geadviseerd. In overleg met uw arts worden hormoonvervangende medicijnen voorgeschreven. 
*Zwangerschap* 
Als beide eierstokken zijn verwijderd, is het in principe _niet meer mogelijk_ zwanger te worden.
*Seksualiteit* 
Het verwijderen van uw eierstokken is een ingrijpende behandeling, die onder meer van invloed zal zijn op uw seksuele activiteit. Geslachtsgemeenschap kunt u weer hebben wanneer u daar aan toe bent, maar het kan soms lang duren tot de zin in gemeenschap terugkomt. Daar komt bij dat de schede minder vochtig kan worden bij seksuele opwinding, waardoor gemeenschap stroever verloopt of pijnlijk is. Het gebruik van een glijmiddel kan dan een oplossing bieden. 

Aanpassing aan de nieuwe situatie kan moeilijk zijn, zowel voor uzelf als voor uw eventuele partner. Aarzelt u niet om dit met uw arts te bespreken, ook al vindt u het misschien ongepast om dit onderwerp ter sprake te brengen. 


*Risicos en complicaties* 

De meeste operaties verlopen zonder complicaties. 
De meest voorkomende complicatie bij een laparoscopische operatie is dat er toch een "gewone" buikoperatie (laparotomie) moet plaatsvinden via een grotere snede. In wezen is dit geen echte complicatie, omdat het soms gewoon te moeilijk is om zorgvuldig te opereren met behulp van de laparoscopische methode. Dit kan met name voorkomen bij ernstige verklevingen door endometriose of een eerdere buikoperatie. Ook andere technische problemen kunnen voorkomen, zoals het niet goed zichtbaar zijn van afwijkingen. Houdt u er dus altijd rekening mee dat u met een _grotere snede dan gepland_ wakker kunt worden. De opname in het ziekenhuis en het herstel duren dan langer. 

Bij het opereren zelf kunnen complicaties optreden. In zeer zeldzame gevallen kunnen de urinewegen of darmen beschadigd worden. De gevolgen kunnen soms pas merkbaar worden als u al uit het ziekenhuis ontslagen bent. Bij ernstige buikpijn, koorts of pijn in de nierstreek (aan de zijkant van de rug) is het dan ook verstandig direct met de dienstdoende gynaecoloog contact op te nemen. Deze beschadigingen zijn meestal goed te behandelen, maar het vraagt extra zorg en het herstel zal langer duren. 
 Elke narcose brengt risicos met zich mee. Als u verder gezond bent, zijn deze risicos zeer klein. 
 Bij de operatie wordt meestal een katheter in de blaas gebracht. Daardoor kan een blaasontsteking ontstaan. Dit is lastig en pijnlijk, maar goed te behandelen. 
 Er kan in de buikwand een nabloeding optreden. Meestal kan het lichaam zelf een bloeduitstorting verwerken, maar dit vergt een langere periode van herstel. Bij een ernstige nabloeding is soms een tweede operatie nodig, vaak via een grote snede. 
 Bij iedere operatie is er een klein risico op het ontstaan van een infectie of trombose. 
 Een littekenbreuk is een complicatie op langere termijn. Darmen en buikvlies puilen dan door de buikwand onder de huid naar buiten. Dit is een complicatie die bij alle buikoperaties kan voorkomen, dus ook bij laparoscopische ingrepen. 
 Sommige vrouwen hebben na de operatie klachten als: duizeligheid, slapeloosheid, moeheid, concentratiestoornissen, buik- en/of rugpijn. Deze zijn niet ernstig te noemen, maar kunnen vervelend zijn. 
 Als het herstel na de operatie anders is of langer duurt dan verwacht, is het verstandig dit met uw huisarts of gynaecoloog te bespreken.


Bron: http://www.gezondheid.be/index.cfm?f...rt&art_id=3678

----------

